
Ask HN : Name for a geeky newsletter ? - mquentin
Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m Mathieu, passionated about web technologies. I am planning to create a daily newsletter, dedicated to web subjects and tech products. From new tools to design subjects, life hacks, fun, etc...<p>I&#x27;m struggling to find inspiration about the name of the newsletter (for now it&#x27;s ... Newsletter) and also the design.<p>Any idea regarding both topics would be perfect. The actual look of the newsletter is here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webep.fr&#x2F;wp-content&#x2F;uploads&#x2F;2017&#x2F;08&#x2F;Screen-Shot-2017-08-09-at-12.16.01.png<p>thanks fo your inputs !
======
indescions_2017
Don't discount the appeal of foreign language terminology to native English
speakers.

For example:

"Urawaza", which is a Japanese word for life hacks. Or "wabi sabi," a kind of
organic design aesthetic.

In Danish the concept of "Hygge" or Scandinavian coziness through small
pleasures definitely got some traction.

There's probably tons of French and Parisian slang you use everyday and take
for granted that would make fine brand names. I always like the way people use
the word "Mec" on the streets of Paris, loosely translated as "Dude" in
popular American parlance. "Zarb" is another good one. "Fric", "Gnac", "Kif",
etc.

Bonne chance!

~~~
mquentin
Nice idea ! I'll explore this direction, definitely ! merci beaucoup

------
kureikain
I would say you should use domain hack to make the whole name become more
nature.

You shouldn't have to worry too much about the name. Just pick something
related to your field and add `weekly` into it. Example:

[https://rubyweekly.com](https://rubyweekly.com)
[https://cron.weekyly](https://cron.weekyly)

or my own: [https://betterdev.link](https://betterdev.link)

What I learn is that content is the most matter. Design wasn't too important
in a news letter. Just keep them simple and clean, even a simple email links
are all they need. As long as content is good.

You should put more effort into curating content.

------
matt_s
If its for geeks, your design won't matter, content will matter. Unless you
plan on covering news about design, in which case you will get feedback from
designers :)

What will differentiate you from other web/geek news sources? Maybe your name
can be discovered in figuring that out.

Some names:

* GET News

* The /index

* Blinking Lights (looked at my router - there's always something being transmitted)

Try writing 30 days of content first before doing it, circulate it to friends
that would be interested. Writing daily content will take a lot of work.

~~~
mquentin
I'll do ! but the point is that I have nothing to write except some excerpts _
I owned a blog and don't have time for this anymore

------
Mz
Mathieu's Newsletter.

Want it shorter and easier for people to pronounce? Mat's Newsletter.

It worked for Craig's List. And it has the benefit of allowing you to do
whatever you want with it, even pivot it. If you give it an overly specific
name, this makes it harder to let it develop organically in whatever direction
happens to work best.

------
LarryMade2
Web Subjects and Tech Products...

Caught in the Web, Spun, Tech Spin, Tech Spun, New from the Web

------
quickthrower2
Mathieu would be a good name for the newsletter! (Because Math-ieu)

------
golemelog
daily stdout, stdout daily, stdout times, stdout post, ... yeah i know. i'm
suck at naming things.

~~~
mquentin
definitely yes :) thanks for the ideas anyway ! a bit too programmatic for me

------
SQL2219
You might spark some ideas using this:

[http://www.thesaurus.com/](http://www.thesaurus.com/)

------
mchannon
I'll take 1% for either:

Null Pointers

Broken Constraints

------
roryisok
Garbage Collection

